# My Windowsill Display



## antlerman23 (Aug 15, 2014)

I just finished this up and I think it looks great! The demi just missed the pontil.dates range from 1845-1905 or so. This is some of my better non-local stuff.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome. Sadly, as owners of three cats, we cannot do that except in my room which is perpetually closed off--but! the kitchen cabinet tops are prime real estate for bottles. Mom loves the milks. On the far right, is that a Bitters?


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 15, 2014)

yes, it is a Doyles Hop Bitters. A very nice minty piece I got from a forum member


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

*Goes to grab my Bitters book, courtesy of Jim Sinsley.* 
*Returns, flipping through it.*
It has a picture of a Hops plant. A couple variations. Seems pretty cool. Embossed with "1872"??


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Correct! Its a very neat and easily affordable bitters! I paid $25 for mine


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Some day I would like to add a Bitters to my collection. I have only seen one in an antique store, but they wanted way too much for it. The book is pretty cool. But it makes me wonder why Bitters are so expensive--the plantation bitters log-cabin is kind of common, but goes for so much money.  
To answer your "is there a bottle-digging class in college?" question, I suggest anthropology and archaeology.


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well drakes are fairly common, but they dont go for all that much. I mean $100 for a 150 year old figural bitters bottle isn't bad.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice to see that long date range ! Love the demi !


----------



## reach44 (Aug 15, 2014)

Killa!


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2014)

I love the pickle bottle..if yo are tired of it can I have it?[] NICE! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2014)

antlerman23 said:
			
		

> Well drakes are fairly common, but they dont go for all that much. I mean $100 for a 150 year old figural bitters bottle isn't bad.



...unless you want a green one.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice


----------

